# Blood parrot growth



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a blood parrot that doesn't appear to be growing much and was just wondering how fast they are supposed to grow. It used to be bigger than my oscar a few months ago, but now the oscar makes my blood parrot look like a tiny sea monkey. Maybe it's just that because oscars grow so fast the blood parrot doesn't look like it's growing much but really is.


----------

